# المجموعه النهائيه لكتب الهندسه الكيميائيه



## احمد جواد علي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
الاخوه الاعزاء: هذه اعاده لمجاميع الكتب التي تم نشرها في الموقع وبصوره اكثر ترتيبا
واعذرونا عن التقصير 
د. احمد الدلال/ صحار/عمان​اUnit Operations In Chemical Engineering, 5th Edition 
by *Warren L. McCabe, Julian C. Smith, Peter Harriott *









http://rapidshare.com/files/14596355...sfdjw.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/18923331c73d5812 






Mass Transfer Operations, 3rd Edition (McGraw-Hill International Editions) 
by *Robert E. Treybal *

​


http://rapidshare.com/files/14502819...rt_treybal.pdf






Process Heat Transfer 
by *D.Q. Kern *


Process Heat Transfer
By *D.Q. Kern*

*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Education (ISE Editions)​
*Number Of Pages:* 883​
*Publication Date:* 1950-01-01​
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0070853533​
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780070853539​
*Binding:* Paperback​
http://rapidshare.com/files/14110310...t_transfer.pdf



Mass and Heat Transfer: Analysis of Mass Contactors and Heat Exchangers (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering) 
by *T. W. Fraser Russell, Anne S. Robinson, Norman J. Wagner *

​


http://rapidshare.com/files/136129035/0521886708.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8f20a1/n/0521886708_rar


Applications of Fluidization to Food Processing 
by *Peter Smith *

​



[http://rapidshare.com/files/10292976...64560.rar.html 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/648c...0632064560_rar




An Introduction to Fluid Mechanics and Transport Phenomena (Fluid Mechanics and Its Applications) 
by *G. Hauke *







http://rapidshare.com/files/14347970...85362.rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/18371008c03f3fe6/



Numerical Methods for Chemical Engineering: Applications in MATLAB 
by *Kenneth J. Beers *








http://www.zshare.net/download/17918400735fa0cb
http://rapidshare.com/files/14140444...jTLAB.rar.html


Unit Operations in Food Engineering (Food Preservation Technology) 
by *Albert Ibarz, Gustavo V. Barbosa-Canovas *

​



http://rapidshare.com/files/10010297...ngcrc.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?zklyhpqijwd




Pocket Guide to Chemical Engineering 
by *Carl R. Branan *




 

http://rapidshare.com/files/54577238...53118.rar.html 



Bioprocess Engineering Principles 
by *PAULINE DORAN *



 



http://www.mediafire.com/?bmdiggxxj3b
http://rapidshare.com/files/83585736/BEP.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/648116436e5d81​


Biological Reaction Engineering: Dynamic Modelling Fundamentals with Simulation Examples 
by *Irving J. Dunn Elmar Heinzle John Ingham Ji&rcaron;Ã­ E. P&rcaron;enosil *






​http://rapidshare.com/files/8694149/BRE_2nd.rar​


Practical Fermentation Technology ​by Brian McNeil, Linda Harvey ​


​
http://rapidshare.com/files/104194496/PraFerTechwield0470014342.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?x3kjwuzmiz1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/455b44/n/PraFerTechwield0470014342_rar​


Bioprocess Design and Control (Advances in Biochemical Engineering/Biotechnology) ​by A. Fiechter 


Publisher: Springer-Verlag Berlin and Heidelberg GmbH & Co. K ​
Number Of Pages: 214 ​
Publication Date: 1993-02 ​
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3540563156 ​
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783540563150 ​
Binding: Hardcover ​
http://rapidshare.com/files/11909776/BDC.rar.html​


Principles of Fermentation Technology ​by P. F. Stanbury, A. Whitaker, and S. J. Hall ​

http://rapidshare.de/files/39341194/Principles_of_Fermentation_Technology.djvu.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91213140/Principles_of_Fermentation_Technology.pdf

Biochemical Engineering, By James M. lee
(can be copied for text and images)
Chapter 1 Introduction
Chapter 2 Enzyme Kinetics
Simple enzyme kinetics, bioreactor design, inhibition, and other influences
Chapter 3 Immobilized Enzyme 
Immobilization techniques and effect of mass transfer resistance
Chapter 4 Industrial Applications of Enzymes
Carbohydrates, starch conversion, and cellulose conversion
Chapter 5 Cell Cultivations
Microbial, animal, and plant cell cultivations, cell growth measurement, and cell immobilization
Chapter 6 Cell Kinetics and Fermenter Design
Growth cycle, cell kinetics, batch, continuous, and plug-flow stirred-tank fermenter, multiple fermenters in series, fermenter with cell recycling, alternative fermenters, and structured kinetic models
Chapter 7 Genetic Engineering
DNA and RNA, cloning of genes, stability of recombinant cells, and genetic engineering of plant cells
Chapter 8 Sterilization
Sterilization methods, thermal death kinetics, design criterion, batch and continuous sterilization, and air sterilization
Chapter 9 Agitation and Aeration
Basic mass-transfer concepts, mass-transfer coefficient, interfacial area, gas hold-up, power consumption, oxygen absorption rate, scale-up, and shear sensitive mixing
Chapter 10 Downstream Processing
Solid-liquid separation, cell rupture, recovery, and purification

http://mihd.net/qt4xjfi
​


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو اضافة رابط آخر غير 4shared بالذات للـ Mass transfer operation


----------



## بيوكليك (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكو ركتير أخي أحمد


----------



## مي نايف عبد الكريم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا اخي على هذه الكتب


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراُ جزيلاُ لك علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمود بن حسين (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك تم تحميل 3 كتب 
ربى يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

:20::20::20:​


----------



## الرئيس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الأمام حتى تكتمل الكتب
جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور
بس لي عندك رجاء انا طالب دكتوراه هندسة كيميائية (قياس وتحكم ) هل عندك ما تخدمني به


----------



## Beshu (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك ...منور ...الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك...وهذا دليل على علمك وحرصك على نقل الإفادة للآخرين ... وشكراَ جزيلا


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,موضوع رائع


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة لكن للاسف أغلب الوصلات 
لاتعمل ومنتهية الصلاحية 
أرجو أخي ان تعيد ارفاق الوصلات والتاكد منهم حتي نستطيع التنزيل وتعم الفائدة
والله الموفق


----------



## rouka2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## fadiza17 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيكي الف عافية وياريت اذا في كتب عن صناعة المنظفات


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## الجنيد محمد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## enas2 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الأيادي أخي الكريم وأرجو أكمال الموضوع ببقية الكتب وجعلها موسوعة للكتب لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع ..........


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممممممممششششششششششككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

